# meat stuffer questions



## Beaverdam213 (Oct 24, 2020)

I had a 20lb meat stuffer from Cabela’s...broke it...then a 30lb...and just broke that one. Obviously, the ones fron Cabela’s aren’t made to actually be used. Can anyone recommend a solid meat stuffer? Mechanical is fine. We generally do about 100lbs every three months into meat sticks. summer sausage, brats and breakfast links.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2020)

What's breaking on them? I was under the impression Cabela's was a good product. Are they breaking while making sticks? that puts a ton of pressure on the moving parts.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2020)

You're pretty hard on equipment. I've had a Cabelas commercial grade 20lb stuffer for 15 years without a glitch, and their vac-sealer for five years. When you spend $1400 for a vac-sealer I'd imagine it'd hold up for at least 300 bags. For hand crank units I know of LEM, Walton, and Weston stuffers. Weston makes Cabelas stuffers, you might want to stay away from them. You may even want to invest in a hydraulic stuffer, check these out. RAY



			https://www.texastastes.com/electric-commercial-sausage-stuffer.htm


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 24, 2020)

Beaverdam213 said:


> I had a 20lb meat stuffer from Cabela’s...broke it...then a 30lb...and just broke that one. Obviously, the ones fron Cabela’s aren’t made to actually be used. Can anyone recommend a solid meat stuffer? Mechanical is fine. We generally do about 100lbs every three months into meat sticks. summer sausage, brats and breakfast links.


No problems with my LEM 20 pound motorized stuffer.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes if it happened doing sticks, the big stuffers are not very accommodating. Just to much pressure for the little tube. We bent the shaft and broke a couple splines doing that many years ago. Adding more moisture does help a bit.
Like my LEM #5 for sticks.


----------



## poacherjoe (Oct 24, 2020)

Spend the money and get a " Dicks" stuffer and don't look back. The old Enterprise stuffers are still around and they were made in the good old US of A but they are hard to crank compared to a 2 speed stuffer. All those stuffers that were already mentioned are made in China so you get what you pay for.... Just saying...


----------

